# Trek Top Fuel oder Supercaliber



## Tobibe (27. Oktober 2020)

Hi, 
Ich bin bei der Suche nach einem XC-Bike auf die beiden im Titel genannten Räder gestoßen und tue mich mit der Entscheidung echt schwer. 
Zum Hintergrund: Ich komme vom Triathlon/Rennrad und war in letzter Zeit öfter auf dem MTB mit Freunden unterwegs und habe echt Spaß daran gefunden. Nun will ich mir eines der beiden Räder zulegen, weiss aber nicht welches.
Auf längere Sicht Marathons und XC-Rennen fahren und vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Cross-Triathlon in Angriff nehmen. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen. Bin auf jeden Fall für jeden hilfreichen Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Tobibe (27. Oktober 2020)

Habe gerade leider erst die FAQ des XC-Forums gesehen und dabei entdeckt, dass ich das Thema wohl besser im Thread Kaufberatung anspreche. Ich kann das Thema so wie ich es gerade sehe aber leider nicht löschen. Wenn einer der Moderatoren das sieht, kann er/sie das aber gern tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (28. Oktober 2020)

Zwischen den Rädern gibt es ja (leider) schon eine recht große Lücke. Das eine tendiert in Richtung Hardtail, das andere in Richtung Trailbike. Dazwischen liegen alle möglichen Racefullys und sogar DownCountry Bikes anderer Hersteller. 
Ich fahre das alte Top Fuel das es bis 2019 gab (extrem modifiziert) und finde es schade dass Trek das nicht sinnvoll weiter entwickelt hat. Für Marathons und XC Rennen müsstest Du das neue Top Fuel m.E. schon recht stark anpassen und selbst dann ist es dafür sicherlich nicht perfekt. Es hat ja sicher seinen Grund dass es die Trek Profis auch nicht mehr fahren, sondern eben das Supercaliber (und damit zur Konkurrenz auf den sehr technischen Strecken m.E. eher Nachteile haben, da weniger Federweg etc.).
Wenn es wirkliche eines der beiden sein muss würde ich deiner Beschreibung nach daher eher zum Supercaliber tendieren. Persönlich würde ich es mir aber nicht holen, da ich zwar auch Rennen fahre, allerdings gerne auch härtere Trails und es mir dafür zu wenig Reserven hätte. 
Das alte Top Fuel würde ich mir allerdings tatsächlich wieder holen, da es eben genau zwischen den beiden liegt und mit ein paar Anpassungen (bei mir u.a. eine Fox 34 mit 110 mm Federweg) in verschiedene Richtungen aufgebaut werden kann.

Wenn Du bisher noch überhaupt kein MTB in dieser Art gefahren bist würde ich ohnehin erst mal ein paar testen. Ich könnte mir z.B. vorstellen, dass für dich 1fach-Antriebe eher gewöhnungsbedürftig sind. Viele aktuelle Bikes (ich glaube auch die beiden genannten) können aber gar nicht mehr mit Umwerfer gefahren werden. Ob dir da der Speed reicht, wenn Du ganz andere Sachen gewohnt bist, solltest Du evtl. zumindest mal kurz testen. Ich fahre an meinen Bikes jedenfalls noch 2fach und kann mir momentan einen Wechsel nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Tobibe (28. Oktober 2020)

Genau das ist halt mein Problem. Da alte Top Fuel wäre so wie ich es bisher überall gelesen habe echt besser gewesen als das aktuelle. Wenn das Supercaliber ein wenig mehr Federweg hätte würde ich es sofort nehmen. Zumal das Mehrgewicht beim Top Fuel für mich fast nicht zu kompensieren ist.
Was Trails angeht würde ich vielleicht auch ab und zu bei meinen Kumpels mitfahren, habe da aber nicht den Anspruch mega ruppige Sachen mitzunehmen.

Was den 1-fach Antrieb angeht, habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Bin schon öfter mit den Rädern meiner Kumpels gefahren und kann mich da schon umstellen. Im Wald fahre ich ja auch nicht mit 35er Schnitt von daher passt das schon.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Leute, die von der Straße kommen, mit weniger Federweg besser zurecht kommen. Da lässt sich z.B. eher eine Sitzposition realisieren, die sich nicht soo stark vom RR unterscheidet. Und Rennradler fahren tendentiell nicht so gerne mit Rucksack. Wenn es also auch im Sommer mal längere Touren sein sollen, sind zwei Flaschenhalter sinnvoll. Beide Aspekte sprechen eher gegen das Top Fuel. Zum Federweg: Wenn das Supercaliber zu wenig und das Top Fuel zu viel ist, dann schau halt bei anderen Herstellern. Es gibt genug schöne Fullys mit 120/100 oder 100/100. Oder warum soll es unbedingt Trek sein?


----------



## Tobibe (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich sage mal so. Mit Rucksack zu fahren macht mir nicht wirklich was aus solange ich nicht am Limit fahren muss. Die beiden Flaschenhalter sind auch ein Punkt den ich bisher noch nicht wirklich bedacht habe. 
Bei den Fahrten mit meinen Kumpels war ich mit einem Fuel EX unterwegs und muss sagen, dass mir da ein wenig der direkte Bodenkontakt gefehlt hat. Am Anfang war es halt echt ungewohnt über Wurzeln/Unebenheiten zu fahren und nichts davon in den Beinen zu merken. Ich kann aber leider nicht beurteilen, inwiefern man das nach 50km auf dem Rad noch fühlen will oder ob man da eher die Dämpfung vermisst. 

Un bei Trek bin ich, weil ich einen ganz guten Draht zu meinem Händler habe und einen echt guten Preis bekomme und bisher mit meinen Rädern immer sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## RC7 (28. Oktober 2020)

Wenn es wirklich keine andere Option als ein Trek von deinem Händler gibt (hat er denn nur Trek Bikes?):

Frag doch mal ob er nicht noch ein altes Top Fuel auftreiben kann. Tendenziell ist meine Erfahrung lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen (und dafür einen kürzeren Vorbau als Trek verbaut hat), ich fahre z.B. mit 179 cm den XL Rahmen, meine Schwester mit irgendwas um die 165 cm den in M.
Wenn es dann doch zwischen dem aktuellen Top Fuel und dem Supercaliber entschieden werden muss, dann wohl tatsächlich eher das Supercaliber, damit wirst Du bei Rennen sicher mehr Spaß haben. Den geringeren Federweg musst Du halt mit guter Fahrtechnik und evtl. etwas voluminöseren Reifen inkl. breiten Felgen ausgleichen (ich weiß dass das nicht das gleiche ist, aber es wäre auf jeden Fall dann eher ein "richtiges" Fully als das Supercaliber dann auch noch mit eher schmalen Reifen mit zu wenig grip).

In der Bike sind sie vom Supercaliber auf jeden Fall ja recht angetan:








						Sieger Marathon: Das Trek Supercaliber
					

Effizient wie ein Hardtail, abfahrtsstark wie ein Fully. Das Trek Supercaliber ist ein Bike der Superlative und gewinnt die Leserwahl zum Bike of the Year in der Kategorie Marathon.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				











						Schlägt Canyon oder Stoll das Trek Supercaliber im Test?
					

Das kurzhubige Supercaliber von Trek definiert eine neue Racebike-Kategorie. Wir haben das kernige MTB-Fully im Kampf gegen die Uhr gegen ein Stoll-Hardtail und das Canyon Lux CF SLX Team getestet.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				



Beim Langzeittest in der aktuellen Ausgabe meinte der Redakteur (den ich für ziemlich glaubhaft halte und der sicher mehr Rennen fährt als alle die ich so kenne), dass er sich das Supercaliber kaufen würde, wenn er das nötige Kleingeld hätte...


----------



## Tobibe (28. Oktober 2020)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 
Sagen wir mal ich tendiere aufgrund der oben genannten Gründe stark zu Trek, würde mir andere Räder aber zumindest mal anschauen/testfahren. Bei der Suche bin ich da zum Beispiel auf das Oiz von Orbea gestoßen oder das Scott Spark (wobei das ja schon sehr dem Top Fuel ähnelt finde ich). 

Die beiden Tests habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gefunden. Finde zum Supercaliber findet man generell wenig. Der Thread den ich hier im Forum bisher gefunden habe, ist ja irgendwann sehr Richtung Leichtbau abgedriftet.


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Oktober 2020)

Hey Jungs. Ja das ist echt ein Dilemma mit dem Trail Topfuel. Ich habe es mir gekauft und auf XC umgebaut fürs BC Bikerace. 10,1kilo! Dafür wäre es echt eine Waffe. Das Ding ist superschnell solange es nicht mehr wie 10% bergauf geht. Vielleicht fühlt es sich einfach auch nur so an. Was bleibt ist das LKW Feeling im Vergleich zum alten TF. Ich wollte es verkaufen und kann mich davon nicht trennen. Eher vom neuen TF. Es bleibt einfach ein langer Bock mit Knockblock. Um superenge Sptzkehren komme ich damit nicht rum. Die Geometrie ist "slacker". Ja bla. Ein flacher Lenkwingel halt. Das macht auf so easy cheesy Trails Spass, liegt super ruhig, ist aber doch nicht XC. Ich denke darüber nach auf 110mm zu gehen um den Lenkwinkel noch schärfer zu bekommen.
Unterm Strich ein geiles sehr flottes racelastiges Tourenbike oder XC Bike mit Reserven. Vielseitig.
Trotzdem liebe ich das alte Topfuel. das neue kann natürlich bergab mehr. Wem das wichtig ist der ist wohl mit dem EX supergut bedient. Procaliber ist ein extremes bike mit sehr definiertem Einsatz. XC Rennen.

Ein Supercaliber macht kaum Sinn. Da würde ich zum neuen Orbea OIZ tendieren. Geometrie wie das alte TF und leichter. (das alte Fuel hat ca 9,6 kilo)

Ich verstehe da Trek nicht. Es gibt jetzt auch ein neues Procaliber (das alte war viel geiler). Der Rahmen ist eher schwer mit 1250gr. Knockblock etc.
Ich als Produktmanager würde es machen wie Specialized. Ein extrem leichtes Hardtail und ein leichtes XC 100mm Fully.

Das hier hilft dir sicher:






Anbei Fotos beider Fuels.


----------



## Tobibe (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin das neue Top Fuel gestern bei meinem Händler mal ein Paar Runden gefahren und wenn man die Dämpfer sperrt, geht es schon gut nach vorn. Wie sich das bergauf verhält kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, glaube dir aber schon, dass es über 10% nicht wirklich gut schnell zu fahren ist. Das Gewicht kriegt man bestimmt auch noch etwas gedrückt. Deine 10,1kg sind da ja schon echt stark. 
Wenn man dem Supercaliber-Thread im Forum hier Glauben schenkt, kriegt man das mit viel Aufwand wohl auch auf unter 9kg. Denke 9,5 wären mit vertretbarem Aufwand aber schon drin. 

Wenn man sich deine Fotos so anschaut, hat sich die Geometrie ja schon stark verändert. Wenn man die reinen Werte vergleicht, hören sich 5mm hier und 10mm da nicht so wild an aber dass das dann solche Auswirkungen hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Habe eben mal geschaut und auf der US-Seite sieht es so aus, als ob man das 19er Modell noch bekommt. Muss ich mich mal schlau machen, ob es das bei uns auch noch gibt. 
Procaliber hatte ich mir auch kurz angeschaut aber das hat mir dann doch nicht so ganz zugesagt und die 60mm vom Supercaliber wären schon das was ich hinten mindestens an Dämpfung haben wollen würde. Mein Händler hatte wohl schonmal eins im Laden und die 60mm sollen sich nach deutlich mehr anfühlen. Das verlinkte Video habe ich auch schon gesehen und kann die Punkte da schon verstehen. Wie du schon sagst hätte Trek einfach ein leichtes 100mm XC Rad liefern sollen. Dann hätte ich den Thread hier wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst gestartet.


----------



## dino113 (3. November 2020)

Servus, 

ich habe ebenfalls einen Top Trek-Händler vor Ort und bin deshalb jetzt im Besitz eines TopFuel 9.7(XL).
Da der Händler auch Testbikes vor Ort hat, bin ich das Supercaliber vor ein paar Monaten zur Probe gefahren und habe jetzt das Procaliber 9.8(wird in kürze als Winterbike angeschafft) zum Testen da.

Bin mit allen Bikes mein Hausrunde (45 km/700 hm, überwiegend Forststraße, leider nie den gleichen LRS mit gleicher Bereifung aber ähnlich) gefahren und hatte fast identische Zeiten(innerhalb von 4 Minuten). 
Was aber aufgefallen ist:

Das Procaliber fühlte sich schnell und direkt an und war für die Strecke vollkommen ausreichend. Letztendlich war ich aber nicht schneller als mit den anderen Bikes.

Das Supercaliber fährt sich ähnlich nur mit mehr Komfort. Gerade im Wiegetritt oder auch über groben Untergrund klebt das Hinterrad am Boden und generiert sehr guten Vortrieb. 

Beim TopFuel habe ich immer das Gefühl das es sich träge und langsam anfühlt und bin dann doch immer wieder überrascht, wie schnell ich wieder zu Hause bin. Der Große Unterschied zu den anderen beiden Bikes ist, dass ich es auf den Abfahrten richtig krachen lassen kann und nicht so sehr auf eine Linienwahl achten muss. Für Wertsachen und die zweite Trinkflasche habe ich dann immer die CamelBak Podium Flow Hüfttasche dabei.

Meine Empfehlung für deine Vorhaben wäre das Supercaliber. Es ist ein fantastisches Bike. Solltest du doch eher Richtung Trails oder Alpencross tendieren, dann nimm das Top Fuel. 

Und wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, nimmst du einfach beide. Fahrräder kann man nie genug haben.😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (7. November 2020)

obiger Aussage zu einem Serienbike stimme ich absolut zu. ich denke das träge Gefühl kommt vom Lenkwinkel und schweren Reifen. Das langsame Gefühl kommt von der fantastic Hinterradfederung und dem Gesamtgewicht. Sobald es ruppig bergauf geht ist das Gerät aber echt flott. Es kommt also stark auf die Strecke an. 
update zu meinem Topfuel. 

Vorbau 70mm statt 80mm, dafür 1 cm tiefer. (leider gibt es für knock block nur 1 cm spacer).
Ergebnis: Lenkt sich wieder echt flink und bergauf sowie im Wiegetritt wie das alte fuel. Bergab muss ich den tiefen Lenker büßen. wie man es halt will. 
Racebike XL


----------



## dino113 (7. November 2020)

Als Serienbike gekauft aber modifiziert. Fahre auch XL aber mit dem Kovee Pro Vorbau 13 Grad negativ montiert und dem line pro Carbon Lenker( 750 mm, 15 mm rise). Dazu ein Dt xmc 1200 LRS mit Kenda Saber/Booster Bereifung und xx1 Schaltung.
Aber ich stimme deiner Aussage voll zu. Es fühlt sich „langsam“ an ist aber fast genauso schnell wie die anderen Racebikes mit mehr Reserven bergab.
Ein starker Allrounder für Marathon/Tour/Trail und Alpencross. Meiner Meinung nach.

Gewicht 12,2 kg. Als Nächstes wird noch die Kurbel und die Federgabel getauscht. Mal schauen was noch möglich ist.


----------



## Tobibe (10. November 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle die hier ihre Erfahrungen mit den Rädern geteilt haben. So wie es aussieht werde ich mir wohl tatsächlich das Supercaliber 9.8 zulegen. Würde dann allerdings noch eine BikeYoke Divine SL nachrüsten und eventuell die Fox performance gegen eine SID Ultimate austauschen. Das sind bisher aber erstmal nur Überlegungen. 
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch noch privat mit einigen Leuten geschrieben, die das Supercaliber besitzen und die haben mir alle bescheinigt, dass es auch bergab ziemlich gut geht. Zumindest solang es nicht übermäßig ruppig wird und ich denke das sollte für das was ich mir so vorstelle dann auch reichen. Ich habe halt echt nicht vor irgendwelche Drops zu fahren. Bezüglich des Komforts muss ich sagen, dass ich mir aufgrund der Position auf dem Rennrad/TT da ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich groß Gedanken mache, dass ich nach 2h keine Lust mehr habe auf dem Sattel zu sitzen.


----------



## dino113 (22. November 2020)

Hast du schon gekauft?
Ansonsten schau mal hier:






						Trek TOP FUEL 9.8 GX 29 Mountainbike - 2020 - matte carbon / gloss trek black
					

Trek TOP FUEL 9.8 GX 29 Mountainbike - 2020 - matte carbon / gloss trek black




					www.bike24.de


----------



## s_works (24. November 2020)

Ich kann zum Supercaliber vs. Top Fuel auch ein wenig beitragen. Aktuell habe ich folgende Bikes im Keller: Ein Top Fuel MY21 , ein Epic Evo, Epic S-works. Das sind die Vergleichsbikes die ich aktuell habe.

Das Supercaliber habe ich auch eine Woche auf Herz u. Nieren getestet bevor ich das Top Fuel gekauft habe. Ich finde das Supercaliber grundsätzlich sehr gut und gerade bergauf ist es von den mir genannten aus meiner Sicht das effizienteste bzw. sportlichste. Auch wenn der Hinterbau offen ist und du im Wiegetritt wo hoch fährst, dann hast du bei guter Abstimmung enorm viel Traktion ohne dass es wippt. Geschlossen ist der Hinterbau wirklich komplett zu, da kommt 99% Hardtail Feeling auf. Bergab das Supercaliber um nichts langsamer, du bist halt deutlich schneller am Limit als bei den anderen mir verfügbaren Bikes. Dh du musst entweder höheres Risiko gehen oder langsamer fahren. Generell ist der Hinterbau vielleicht limitiert, aber innerhalb der 60mm die er liefert, ist ehr sehr effizient. In dem von mir getesten Setup (9.8er) war die Dämpfung der Gabel schneller am Limit als der Hinterbau. Ich habe mich gegen das Supercaliber entschieden, da bei mir hier in den Bergen, die Trails eher ruppiger sind und ich zu 90% anspruchsvolle Trails bergab fahre und mich gerne am Limit bewege. Für die schnelle mittelschwierige CC runde wäre das Supercaliber meine Wahl.

Hauptsächlich fahr ich daher das EPIC mit Brain, da mir das aufgeräumte Cockpit gut gefällt und die Reserven des Hinterbaus größer sind.
Epic Evo und Top Fuel sind aus meiner Sicht Tourenbikes mit Trailschwerpunkt. Das Evo ist vom Hinterbau noch straffer und daher auch eher noch für den Race Einsatz geeignet. Das Top Fuel ist mein Schlechtwetter und Winterbike... - kommt dann zum Einsatz wenn Gewicht egal ist und der Verschleiß hoch ist.

Wenn es also nicht permanent super ruppig ist und auch ein gelegentlicher Renneinsatz ansteht und du generell eher sportlich als Tourenlastig unterwegs bist, kann man das Supercaliber aus Meiner Sicht sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Tobibe (24. November 2020)

Puh vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag! Entgegen meines letzten Beitrages hier, war ich schon kurz davor mir das Top Fuel zu bestellen, weil es einfach mehr Reserven hat und wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute die Hänge mit ihren Hardtails/XC-Bikes runter kriechen, dachte ich mir, dass ich dann vielleicht bei den Passagen mehr Zeit gutmachen könnte, als bei den Anstiegen. Habe auch schon mehrfach gelesen, dass sich die 60mm eigentlich nach mehr anfühlen. Vor allem, wenn man den Dämpfer richtig abstimmt und vielleicht etwas progressiver geht. Ist halt echt keine leichte Entscheidung, zumal es wie anfangs beschrieben tatsächlich mein erstes "vernünftiges" MTB wird. Da muss ich dann wohl doch nochmal ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (24. November 2020)

Meintest du meinen Beitrag?
Im Grunde habe ich dieselbe Aussage getroffen. Das Angebot von Bike 24 ist top. 
Das Supercaliber geht bergauf und in der Ebene richtig ab. Aber im Downhill hast du halt nicht viele Reserven. Das sagt s-works ja auch:
"Bergab das Supercaliber um nichts langsamer, du bist halt deutlich schneller am Limit als bei den anderen mir verfügbaren Bikes"

Wenn du am Limit bist wirst du auch Geschwindigkeit oder Zeit gegenüber den anderen einbüßen. Auf meiner Hausrunde bin ich mit dem TopFuel auf den Strava Segmenten im Uphill keine Bestzeiten gefahren, hatte aber am Ende eine fast identische Gesamtzeit.

Wenn du Anfänger im MTB-Bereich bist, wirst du sicherlich nicht so wie die Profis mit ihren XC Bikes die Hänge und Trails fahren. Das ist jahrelanges Training und Übung. Da wird dir die Geo und das bisschen mehr an Federweg schon entgegen kommen. 



dino113 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls einen Top Trek-Händler vor Ort und bin deshalb jetzt im Besitz eines TopFuel 9.7(XL).
> Da der Händler auch Testbikes vor Ort hat, bin ich das Supercaliber vor ein paar Monaten zur Probe gefahren und habe jetzt das Procaliber 9.8(wird in kürze als Winterbike angeschafft) zum Testen da.
> ...



Und hier habe ich dir eigentlich für deinen Einsatzbereich auch das Supercaliber empfohlen. 

Jeder hat so seine eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## T.R. (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin das Super Caliber als Testbike 52km und 983 hm durch den Wald gefahren. Auf wirklich ruppigen Trails fährt es sich meines Erachtens nur minimal komfortabler und sicherer als ein Hardtail. Ich habe deshalb vom Kauf Abstand genommen, da ich nur minimale Vorteile zum Hardtail in der Praxis erfahren konnte. Erinnerte mich etwas an mein Titan Softtail aus den 90ern.
Wenn Federung am Heck,  dann 100mm oder mehr....


----------



## MischkaBaer (9. Dezember 2020)

Hallo in die Runde, ich habe aufmerksam euren Thread gelesen. Das deshalb, da ich gern von meinem jetzigen Spark RC 700 mit 120 mm auf ein 29er umsteigen möchte. Ich fahre gern schnell, abfahrtsorientiert, auf ruppigen Abfahrten, mit absenkbarer Stütze, sitze gern überhöht und leicht überstreckt. Nun habe ich mehrfach schon gelesen, dass das Topfuel bergauf nicht so gehen soll. was heißt das konkret? Ich habe das Rahmenset schon zu Hause liegen, würde es Race orientiert mit leichtem LRS etc. aufbauen. Resultiert das Gefühl mancher Aussagen eher auf den Standard-Werksaufbauten oder ist das Bike tatsächlich so eine Sänfte, mit der man stehen bleibt?


----------



## dino113 (9. Dezember 2020)

MischkaBaer schrieb:


> ist das Bike tatsächlich so eine Sänfte, mit der man stehen bleibt?


Definitiv nein. 
Ansonsten siehe #13.
Das Frameset wurde bisher eigentlich immer gelobt und das es viel Potential hat. Siehe Test in der aktuellen bike. 
Hatten nur das 9.7 im Test. 
Bergab begeistert mich das bike immer wieder. Muss nur dringend die Reba gegen was potenteres tauschen.


----------



## MischkaBaer (9. Dezember 2020)

Mmh ... gerade zurück von der Ausfahrt mit meinen Dudes. Den Hinweis eines guten Bike-Kenners erhalten, dass v.a. der Aufbau das Bike ausmacht. Gut, das Frameset ist nicht superleicht, aber sexy ;-) ! Insofern werde ich ein paar Taler in die Hand nehmen, um mit Dropperpost nicht viel mehr als 10.5 kg zu erreichen. Wichtig ist mir v.a., dass ich bergauf nicht verzweifele, denn ich stehe auf technische Uphills  

weitere Meinungen willkommen 🤗


----------



## dino113 (9. Dezember 2020)

10,5? Sportliches Ziel. Schau mal im Forum bei mtbr. Da gibt es auch ein Too Fuel Thread. Vielleicht findest du da nützliche Tipps


----------



## MischkaBaer (9. Dezember 2020)

dino113 schrieb:


> 10,5? Sportliches Ziel. Schau mal im Forum bei mtbr. Da gibt es auch ein Too Fuel Thread. Vielleicht findest du da nützliche Tipps


Danke Dino, kannst du den Link kurz einstellen?

besten Dank


----------



## dino113 (9. Dezember 2020)

Mach ich morgen. Sitze noch im Homeoffice und will jetzt auf die Couch


----------



## dino113 (10. Dezember 2020)

Viel Spaß beim Lesen 









						2020 Top Fuel Official Post
					

New Top Fuel pics have finally dropped in the 2020 MY thread, so let's start one dedicated to the Top Fuel only.  Looks like a bike that will suit me.  Any links to detailed info yet?




					forums.mtbr.com


----------



## Tobibe (14. Dezember 2020)

dino113 schrieb:


> 10,5? Sportliches Ziel. Schau mal im Forum bei mtbr. Da gibt es auch ein Too Fuel Thread. Vielleicht findest du da nützliche Tipps


10,5 sehe ich auch sehr sportlich. Ich habe auch schonmal geschaut, was man realistisch so runter kriegt, ohne den Preis des Rades zu verdoppeln und wäre mit 11-11,5 schon sehr zufrieden. 

Ich habe heute übrigens das Top Fuel 9.8 bestellt. Kommt dann gegen April. Bis dahin werde ich dann schonmal das ein oder andere Teil bestellen. Bremsen habe ich schon die Hope Tech3 X2, die dann die G2 ersetzen wird. Falls da schon Erfahrungen für Verbesserungsvorschläge vorhanden sind, bin ich immer offen. Powermeter wäre da zum Beispiel ein Thema, was ich mir schonmal angeschaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MischkaBaer (14. Dezember 2020)

Tobibe schrieb:


> 10,5 sehe ich auch sehr sportlich. Ich habe auch schonmal geschaut, was man realistisch so runter kriegt, ohne den Preis des Rades zu verdoppeln und wäre mit 11-11,5 schon sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Ich habe heute übrigens das Top Fuel 9.8 bestellt. Kommt dann gegen April. Bis dahin werde ich dann schonmal das ein oder andere Teil bestellen. Bremsen habe ich schon die Hope Tech3 X2, die dann die G2 ersetzen wird.


Sportlich ja, aber denke machbar ;-) 

Ich habe jetzt auch einen 2,5 kg Fully-Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer und komme da auf fast dieses Gewicht. Anfangen kann man ja z.B. bei den Bremsen: die XTR wiegt halt noch mal weniger als die Hope, auch wenn die Hope bisl hübscher ist . Aber es gibt außer Magura MT 8 und Trickstuff lt. meiner recherche keine Bremse, mit welcher man ein ebenso geringes Gewicht erzielt. Dann noch ein leichter LRS mit Duke Felgen und leichter Nabe (hinten Crazy, vorn Lucky Jack) und leichte Dropper Post; die kurze Nivo (reicht mir im Hub). Ich denke, da kann man noch gut am Gewicht feilen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, nicht mehr mit dem Rad fahren zu können ...


----------



## Tobibe (14. Dezember 2020)

Hört sich jedenfalls so an, als ob du da schon einen Plan hast. Ich werde mal schauen, wo es bei mir dann so hingeht. Allein Bei den Reifen kann man ja gut Gewicht sparen. Laufräder werde ich denke mal auf Newmen gehen, weil die Naben echt solide und trotzdem relativ leicht sind. Zumal die Alu-Räder von denen sogar minimal leichter sind als die Standart Bontrager Carbonräder.


----------



## Tobibe (14. Dezember 2020)

Und die Hope habe ich gekauft, weil die 200€ komplett gekostet hat und ich die Hebel echt angenehm finde. Ansonsten hätte man da auch über was anderes nachdenken können.


----------



## MischkaBaer (14. Dezember 2020)

Dein Konzept klingt ebensp schlüssig  

Die Bontrager-Original sind für Carbon nicht gerade super leicht. Mit Leichtbau-Alu (American Classic Race) wiederum habe ich hinten schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Leichtbau bei Aluminium geht i.d.R. zu Lasten der Belastbarkeit und da habe ich mit meinen 68 kg aber aktiver Fahrweise beim Fully die Felge hinten schon 2x kaputt bekommen, bei Carbon noch nicht. Ansonsten gibt es wohl einige gute Carbon-Anbieter fürs MTB. Ich fahre derzeit halt mit Duke sehr zuverlässig, daher auch wieder. Ach ja die Reifen: vermutlich Racing Ray / Ralph in 2.25.


----------



## systemgewicht (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre ein 2018er Procaliber. Siehe links.
Das ist das universellste meiner Räder und wenn ich nur eines haben dürfte, dann dieses.

Wenn ich es ersetzen wollte wäre vermutlich das Supercaliber die Wahl. Ein gerade-mal-nicht Hardtail. Genial.

Leute wenn ihr Fully wollt, dann kauft ein All Mountain (Fuel).


----------



## MischkaBaer (15. Dezember 2020)

@systemgewicht:
Ich denke, die Vorlieben und Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Da hilft eine Ansage wenig, denn jeder macht halt seine Erfahrungen oder möchte sie eben gern machen ;-)

Ich habe gerade noch mal das Aufbauvideo für ein Top Fuel angesehen. Da kommen sie auf 11,5 kg. Auch aber habe ich jede Menge Reserve entdeckt, v.a. bei den Laufrädern mit derzeit 1.725 g, aber auch bei den Reifen, den Bremsscheiben und Co - 800g kann man da meiner Meinung gut sparen, vermutlich sogar satte 1.000 g.





Quelle:


----------



## systemgewicht (15. Dezember 2020)

MischkaBaer schrieb:


> denke, die Vorlieben und Geschmäcker sind verschieden


Klar. Und auch was man schon im Keller stehen hat!

Trek hat es eben geschafft zwischen XC HT und XC Fully noch eine Linie dazwischen zu schieben. Hat aber in gleichem Zuge das Topfuel etwas Downcountry-iger gemacht.

Weil ich seit diesem Jahr noch ein Gravelbike (Hardtail ) fahre könnte ich mir sogar wirklich vorstellen, das Procaliber gegen ein Supercaliber zu tauschen. Allerdings kenne ich auch jemanden der sich das GAR NICHT VORSTELLEN KANN.


----------



## MischkaBaer (15. Dezember 2020)

abgesehen davon, dass ich diesen Begriff "Downcountry" nicht mehr hören kann und für ganz schönes Marketing-Gewäsch halte ;-) ..., finde ich das Konzept des neuen TOP FUEL *für mich* schlüssig. In der Form habe ich mein altes 650b Fully auch schon aufgebaut, mit identischem Lenkwinkel und identischer Oberrohrlänge. Nur den Sattel muss ich aufgrund des steileren Sitzwinkels beim Topf Fuel nun nicht mehr auf Anschlag nach vorn schieben, um schön zentral zu sitzen. Das ist also positiv, für mich. Ich verstehe aber genauso diejenigen, die der Geo. des "alten" Topfuel nachtrauern. Weil: Geschmäcker sind eben so verschieden ...

Fakt ist, dass CC-Fullys in den letzten Jahren immer kürzer geworden sind, bei meist flachen Sitzwinkeln, und man nun auf einmal den Begriff Downcountry aus der Traufe hebt. Überlegt man sich es genau, haben jene Fahrertypen, die also angesprochen werden sollen, sich auch schon "früher" ihre Framsets genauso passend herausgesucht und aufgebaut, also mit 120 mm Federweg, Negativvorbau etc. ausgestattet, wussten nur noch nicht, dass das irgendwann mal "DC" heißen wird


----------



## systemgewicht (21. Dezember 2020)

MischkaBaer schrieb:


> Begriff Downcountry aus der Traufe hebt


Neuer Begriff = hat der Kunde noch nicht = muss er sich kaufen!


Bequemere Rennräder mit breiterer Bereifung gab es auch schon länger.
Aber Gravelbike hatte ich noch keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

